# Tractor of the Month- February



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We are now accepting entries for Tractor of the Month!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well all, I thought I'd give this a shot. This is Buttercup, named after the yellow paint scheme. She's a hard worker around here it the winter, clearing land and hauling logs out of the bush. She's a tough old girl.

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/buttercup-893.html


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I love it. I have seen many pics, I didnt know that anyone really owned one set like that! awesome


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

pogobill said:


> Well all, I thought I'd give this a shot. This is Buttercup, named after the yellow paint scheme. She's a hard worker around here it the winter, clearing land and hauling logs out of the bush. She's a tough old girl.
> 
> http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/buttercup-893.html


That is one of the coolest tractors I have ever seen ! And, that is one of the best photos of a tractor, I have ever seen ! Very nice !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

DrBailey said:


> Oh my goodness! I love it. I have seen many pics, I didnt know that anyone really owned one set like that! awesome


Thanks for the comments! Hey love your car, I checked out your post
Cheers
Bill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Texas TRex said:


> That is one of the coolest tractors I have ever seen ! And, that is one of the best photos of a tractor, I have ever seen ! Very nice !!


Hey Texas TRex, thanks for stopping to have a look and leave a comment. It is a great little tractor and she does look good in her snow gear!


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

That really is a beautiful machine. I think people are afraid to put anything up against it. Just try guys! You never know what will happen.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f271/belarus-bulldog-16032 I'll submit my beast again to keep things rolling. Bye


----------



## TractorNuts (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh...wouldn't want to compete against buttercup this week. Very cool!!!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Three more guys!


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

I know we're nearing the end of Feb., but since the last post was requesting 3 more pics, here's mine. But honestly, my vote goes to pogobill because that machine is just too cool!


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, I will throw one in that couldn't possibly win any contest, basically because I won last month and I would like to see the voting begin. Don't vote for me! Like I had to say that.

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/wagner-little-giant-904.html









This is my 61 Wagner Little Giant. I don't know a lot about them as finding information seems to be a losing battle. All I know is, it's a way cool little tractor to drive.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I was hoping to get the CC out in the yard for photo shoot. Sorry time and a couple health issues slowed me down for now. But heres my yeller tractor for a February head count. http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/cub-cadet-70-series-20107/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DrBailey said:


> I was hoping to get the CC out in the yard for photo shoot. Sorry time and a couple health issues slowed me down for now. But heres my yeller tractor for a February head count. http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/cub-cadet-70-series-20107/


That's a cool looking Cub Bailey. What year dat? Are those tires ballasted?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> That's a cool looking Cub Bailey. What year dat? Are those tires ballasted?


By the numbers I think its a 1964, no the tires only have air in them. I would like to run across a set of steel wheel weights.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DrBailey said:


> By the numbers I think its a 1964, no the tires only have air in them. I would like to run across a set of steel wheel weights.


Sure did a nice job on it.... I gather you made this one new too and not someone else.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> Sure did a nice job on it.... I gather you made this one new too and not someone else.


I did this one a couple years ago, and still need to do a little more while its in the shop. I would like to see how it pulls the plow this Spring and then the tiller behind the CASE. might try a garden


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Buttercup is AWESOME!!!!!That is one sweet machine!!!jc


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Voting is now open!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Tractor of the month*

Hey DrBailey.
That's an awesome Cub Cadet, love the duallies. And a real nice paint job, and love the detail. You got my vote.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm stunned! 500 someodd views and only 15 votes? Come on guys, these are some nice machines here. Weigh in!:usa:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> I'm stunned! 500 someodd views and only 15 votes? Come on guys, these are some nice machines here. Weigh in!:usa:


I'm stunned as well.! I've seen a lot of great tractors on this site, and there are a lot of fantastic ideas and some great fabricators. I wish everyone would stop by and vote. It would be soooo cool to have so many votes that a few tractors would be running neck and neck. All of us have great tractors, lets all take a little pride in what we have, and have some fun and throw our hats into the ring. 
This Tractorforum.com is probably the best site I've run across, I really enjoy reading all of the comments, and Listening to all the stories that everyone has to tell. From Australia to Alaska, you guy sure have a lot of information for the rest of us. We appreciate it all, so... lets vote and have some fun!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

pogobill said:


> I'm stunned as well.! I've seen a lot of great tractors on this site, and there are a lot of fantastic ideas and some great fabricators. I wish everyone would stop by and vote. It would be soooo cool to have so many votes that a few tractors would be running neck and neck. All of us have great tractors, lets all take a little pride in what we have, and have some fun and throw our hats into the ring.
> This Tractorforum.com is probably the best site I've run across, I really enjoy reading all of the comments, and Listening to all the stories that everyone has to tell. From Australia to Alaska, you guy sure have a lot of information for the rest of us. We appreciate it all, so... lets vote and have some fun!


Couldnt agree with you more, won't take a minute to vote, its all in fun.


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, if there's been over 500 views and only 17 votes, I guess it's time to call like it is and call pogobill the winner. Sure is a cool looking machine!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you very much!
Appreciate all the support.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks JoeKP,
By the way, nice bench... great way to recycle and reuse. 
Cheers
Bill


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

congrats pogobill:usa:


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Buttercup, That is a show stopper you got there....has my vote....totally amazing and uniquely cool!!!!


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Just want folks to know, I'm not the guy who determines the winner of these things. But, if I was.... you'd know who I picked.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congrats Bill!..


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your win, Pogobill. Buttercup is truly an eye catcher and wears her colours proudly! Sorry I took so long in responding, was waiting for kau to make it offical.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey BB,
Thanks for your comments and support. As a matter of fact, thanks to everyone that commented on old Buttercup! I too was wondering if kau was going to make a call or not. I know he has a lot going on.
Cheers
Bill


----------

